

Google has built a Matrix-like simulation of California - yuribit
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/188482-google-has-built-a-matrix-like-simulation-of-california-to-test-its-self-driving-cars

======
zaroth
So.... Google has a test harness with built in fuzzing for regression testing
changes to their driving algorithms?

